# General > Business >  New Auction Rooms & 2nd Hand Furniture Sales in Wick

## CashPoint

*We are pleased to announce*
we will soon be opening new premises  in Wick 
where we will be selling 
2nd hand furniture & household items 
and also holding regular Auctions of 
Antiques & Collectables
General items & Furniture
 & One off specialist Sales 
We will keep you updated as we get nearer the time. 
Thanks

----------


## sam09

The very best of luck with your new project.

----------


## CashPoint

> The very best of luck with your new project.


Thank You Very Much Sam09, it is much appreciated  :Grin:

----------


## Southern-Gal

Sounds good!

----------


## joe

Where about in Wick are you opening ?

----------


## Vixen

Look forward to this new venture...........I already have various bits and bobs lined up for the auction......best of luck to you.....

----------


## CashPoint

> Sounds good!


Thank You  :Grin:

----------


## CashPoint

> Where about in Wick are you opening ?


Hi It is at 3 Saltoun Street Wick (The Old Autoquip buildings)  :Grin:

----------


## CashPoint

> Look forward to this new venture...........I already have various bits and bobs lined up for the auction......best of luck to you.....


That's Great Thank You Very Much =)

----------


## joe

Thats good central place ,looking forward to you opening .

----------


## CashPoint

> Thats good central place ,looking forward to you opening .


Thanks Joe  :Grin:

----------


## Bertieboy

Great Idea, good luck...

----------


## CashPoint

> Great Idea, good luck...


Thank You Much Appreciated  :Grin:

----------


## CashPoint

https://www.facebook.com/pages/CASH-...9802856?ref=hl

----------


## buzzbee

Best of luck with this.  Just a thought - do you by any chance collect items of furniture for sale?

----------


## CashPoint

> Best of luck with this.  Just a thought - do you by any chance collect items of furniture for sale?


Thank You =) Yes we will be offering a collection/delivery service

----------


## CashPoint

We  are pleased to announce we will Be holding our first "Furniture &  General Household" Auction on Sat 14th February at our New Premises at 3  Saltoun Street Wick (the old Autoquip buildings up past Wickers  World/Harbour Cafe)  we will be open to take in entries from 10pm- 5pm  Fri 30th Jan, Sat 31st, & then every Thurs, Fri & Sat until Sale  day. Thanks and please share

----------


## CashPoint

The phone No for all Auction enquiries, booking in etc is 
 07840 227994

----------


## gillygirl

What time will auction be on?

----------


## CashPoint

> What time will auction be on?


Hi the Auction will start at 12pm on Sat 14th Feb , viewing will be on Fri 13th Feb 10am-5pm & on the day of the sale from 10am-12pm. Thanks

----------


## CashPoint

Still taking entries Thurs 12th Feb 10am-5pm, Viewing Fri 13th Feb 10am-5pm and Sat 14th 10am-12pm

----------


## CashPoint

Full Lot Details now listed at https://www.facebook.com/pages/CASH-...56?pnref=story

----------


## CashPoint

A  Big Thank You to All Buyers, Sellers & Staff for making Today's  Auction a resounding success with an amazing turnout.  I Hope to see you  all in 2 weeks at the next Sale, which we will be taking in entries for  from next Thursday 10am

----------

